
#LessAmbitiousMovies Aims To Sort Of Take Over Part Of Your Twitter Stream - atularora
http://techcrunch.com/2011/01/04/lessambitiousmovies/
======
mycroftiv
Something about finding a link on my favorite aggregator pointing me to a
techblog post about a rapidly trending twitter tag based on a typical
imageboard thread premise makes me think we are approaching the Event Horizon
of meme transmission methods, but I think that's probably a good thing.

